# Nature's Domain



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I was at Costco the other day and I noticed this new brand of dog food. Any one tried it yet? I'm currently feeding taste of the wild, but it's so expensive! This stuff is only $28 for 35 lbs. And the ingredients sound okay. Any thoughts?


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I noticed you didn't have any comments, so here's my input (but I'm not a dog food expert by any means). It looks like it's also made by Diamond (like TOTW), the thing that I don't like about Diamond is they won't say whether or not they use ethoxyquin as a preservative.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I had emailed TOTW about ethoxyquin concerns back when I was researching adult foods to consider for my puppy to transition to. They emailed me and said to the effect that there is such a small amount of ethoxyquin used in the preserving of fish that it is virtually burned off during the processing of the food. I therefore decided to transition my puppy to Innova adult.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello!

Cinnamoneteal and Blondie, I was searching for Nature's Domain on the GRF because I too just noticed it at Costco. There are two different kinds: Turkey and Salmon. I found an informative review of the product here:

Nature’s Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating

The package info looks attractive, especially for Goldens, in that it states:
_
Nature's Domain
Salmon Meal & Sweet Potato Dog Food
AND
Turkey Meal & Sweet Potato Dog Food

Benefits:_ 

_Nutrition for Every Stage of Life_
_Limited Ingredients for Sensitive Dogs  -Without corn, wheat (gluten-free), soy, by-products_
_Omega fatty acids for skin and coat_
_Natural antioxidants from blueberries, raspberries and tomatoes_
_Prebiotics and probiotics for digestive health_


The review said the Salmon formula appears to be ethoxyquin-free. But obviously if you buy the Turkey formula, you won't have to worry about the ethoxyquin, since it is a fish preservative. However, the tenth ingredient in both formulas is Ocean Fish Meal...

My Starla is still a puppy at 11 weeks, so right now I am feeding her Kirkland for Puppies. 

I do have a question though...

*The Nature's Domain package states that it is for ALL LIFE STAGES. Does this mean I could give it to Starla as a puppy? Or should I at least stay with a puppy food while she is still a puppy? *

I am highly considering Nature's Domain Turkey for when Starla is no longer a puppy. Otherwise, I am going to stick with Kirkland. 

Any comments?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

At a glance, it looks like there is significantly less meat content than what you're getting with TOTW. That might be something to consider.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

marieb said:


> I noticed you didn't have any comments, so here's my input (but I'm not a dog food expert by any means). It looks like it's also made by Diamond (like TOTW), the thing that I don't like about Diamond is they won't say whether or not they use ethoxyquin as a preservative.


As of last May, Diamond no longer buys from suppliers using ethoxyquin.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would keep her on a puppy food until she is at least 5-6 months old then switch her to an adult food. I havent ever heard of the food but once she gets older then you might consider a small bag and see how she does. As long as you feel comfortable with the ingredients then I would try it. Each person has different feelings about dog food.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Just thought I would revive this thread to see if anyone who has been feeding Nature's Domain Salmon & Sweet Potato from Costco has any feedback to offer...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I've been feeding it for a couple of months now and it seems to be good for my dogs. Nice coat and they love to eat it. Plus it's a great price for a grain free food.


----------



## Aunt Betty's Dog (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks fostermom! Picked up a bag today!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I just picked up a bag today and will transition my dogs slowly. We are currently on Kirkland brand Lamb and rice and they have been doing fine, but I wanted to try this product to see if I notice any improvements in coat (not that they have any problems right now). They only had the salmon, which is fine, since thats what I wanted and its only 3 dollars more expensive than the lamb and rice. I will give any feedback once they are on the food fully for a few weeks.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

After 3 days on a mix of Kirkland Lamb and rice and the Natures Domain Salmon and sweet potatoe, all is well. No stomach upset and all 3 dogs seem to like it at least as much if not more than the Kirkland Brand. I will continue to increase the new food and ultimately see if the new food makes any positive changes.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had my dogs on it for a while now and they are all doing really well on it. They sure love the taste. They gobble it down as soon as I release them to eat. Their coats look good, too.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

It just recently became available in the Costco near us. I am hoping they continue getting this product, since Costco is well known for getting something, then suddenly NOT. I suppose we can always go back to the Kirkland Brand if that happens. My younger 2 pups could stand to lose a couple of lbs, and maybe help by decreasing the shedding somewhat. This summer has been AWFUL with hairballs everywhere.


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

My friends have two malamutes who survived Parvo and have extremely sensitive stomachs and chronic diarrhea. They've been on Nature's Domain turkey for several months and are doing very well on it. Things have "firmed up" so to speak  !!!

I am currently transitioning Oscar onto the the turkey version and so far, so good. His tummy has been through the wringer as he has only been with me 3-1/2 weeks and prior to that he was in an animal shelter, then a Retriever Rescue. So he had 3 food changes in one month. Poor baby! I hope CostCo continues to stock this food because I don't want to make him change yet again!


----------



## daphnep (Jul 29, 2011)

*works for us!*

We've had our new rescue on the Nature's Domain Salmon for the past 6 weeks and she is doing great on it. She does still need a spoonful of pumpkin to keep things "firm" but that's mostly because she suffered severe liver damage before being rescued, poor baby. Her coat is getting nice and shiny and she loves the food.


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just reviving an old thread but how has this food been treating your pups? 

Leo (1.5years) has been on Innova Large breed puppy up until 1 and has been on Fromm since then. So far, we've gone through about 5-6 bags alternating between Chicken, Duck and sweet potato, Pork and applesauce and is currently on the last bit of the Whitefish (All of which are not grain-free). This is the thing I love about Fromm, the protein content in all their flavors are the same or identical- so that you can alternate between them without transitioning, he loves when I open up a "new" bag of food that tastes different from his last one, keeps him VERY interested. 

This food is terrific and I have no concerns about the quality and maybe his breath/ stool having a fishy scent- this could be due to the high protein/ meat content. His coat is beautiful and his energy level is amazing, also his stool is nice and firm. However it is also very expensive at $60-70 a 30lb bag- which lasts about a month or so. 

To think that Kirklands Nature domain would be the same in quality is wishful thinking but I am just wondering if it's a good alternative to Fromm. From someone's post above I found the review on dogfoodadvisor and it seems pretty comparable, minus the moderate meat content. I also read somewhere that it's a Diamond company, which has had a few recalls- this is a big concern for me as well...

Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain Dog Food | Review and Rating

On the side note- I do get my Fromm from a local holistic pet store that carries it. I get 10% off after every 6th purchase from their punchcard (could be a savings of $35-40 just from buying 6 bags of food alone, although we buy other things such as toys and treats). Also, Fromm's loyalty program, if I remember correctly, they give you a bag for free after the 12th one.

Please feel free to leave your thoughts/ advice on this food.

Cliff notes- Thinking about switching from Fromm to Kirklands Nature Domain mainly because of cost...

Currently feeding Fromm (alternate between Chicken, Duck, Pork and Whitefish) to my 1.5 year Golden boy
Pros- LOVES it, excellent energy, good stool and excellent quality.
Cons- Breath smells more than usual. EXPENSIVE $60-70 per 30lb bag

Kirkland Natures Domain
Pros- Inexpensive, almost half the price of the Froom. ($35-40). Not much known about this product besides the reviews of a few members on this forum that feeds this to their goldens.
Cons- Made by Diamond, which has been known for its recalls in the past. Lower grade quality than Fromm.

I will also be making an individual thread for this, thanks in advance!

Here's a picture of Leo :wave:









-------------- Here is the link for the new thread ----------
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...and-signature-natures-domain.html#post2097818


----------



## Ella'sMom (May 1, 2012)

*Costco's Nature Domain*

I've been feeding my girl Nature's Domain since I transitioned over from Pro Plan when we got her at 14 weeks. I also add 1 tsp of ACV, some cooked veggies and some other protein like liver, chicken, sardines, eggs, etc. She's healthy, no skin issues. It has been great and the price is right!


----------

